# TiVo Premiere with Lifetime



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

2 Tuner Premiere, Model TCD746320.

- Lifetime service
- Upgraded to 1TB hard drive (WD Green)
- Slide remote with dongle
- Activated 7/2011

I recently upgraded to a Roamio Pro and Minis and this Tivo is longer needed in my household. Still working without any issues.

Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/172082286495?

Thanks,
John


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

sold


----------

